# Bujinkan Forum



## BMDIronFist (Nov 12, 2003)

I just wanted to announce a Bujinkan Forum with a members only (Bujinkan) section. Some very prominent Bujinkan people contribute often.

http://pub88.ezboard.com/bbujinkanbuyuclub

There are many great boards out there (like this one) but buyu Club is bujinkan specific, and has a great attitude.

Check it out


----------



## pknox (Nov 12, 2003)

Richard -

Thanks for the tip.  Seems like a lot of fun.


----------



## BMDIronFist (Nov 12, 2003)

Enjoy


----------

